# Dividend Stripping!



## carmo (20 December 2006)

Any Do's and Don't's with dividend stripping. e.g. Is it better to wait for company announcements, before buying?


----------



## jet328 (20 December 2006)

Check out this thread

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=454


----------

